# stocking my tank?



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I will be setting up my 45-50g tank up soon and I have been viewing sites and threads seeing what fish I would like to add to my tank once it has gone through the cycle(fish-less). This is what I have come up with tell me what you think and is there any fish you would recommend to go with these?

6 x male guppy's
10 x cardinals
6 x cory's(panda)
2x plec(bristlenose)
4 x clown killifish

Thanks!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds good 

what about a Blue or red Blue Betta?

have a look at this site, they sell fish and deliver at good prices, it also tells you what each ones requirements are 
AquaticLifeDirect.co.uk - Tropical Fish, Koi Carp, Discus Fish, Marine Fish - Aquatic Life Direct


Phil


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

i wouldn't suggest bettas with guppies. bettas can get aggressive towards them.

I would add a few more cories, take the number upto 10. maybe get 2 female and 1 male bristlenose plecs and have a breeding trio, they are great to breed! :no1:

If you want, you can get some shrimp like cherry shrimp, crystal red shrimp, amano shrimp, bumblebee shrimp, tiger shrimp. They are sexy. :mf_dribble:

If you are planning to have caves, you could have about 10 bumblebee gobies, great little fish! :flrt:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Well the fmelas (red) arent aggresive but the males 'can' be, although they are normaly fine in a community tank.

Yeah i think shrimp would be a great idea although bumbleebee shrimp can be aggresive sometimes.


Phil


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ive had bettas before. Also tried 2 in a community tank (at different times)
The male killed a neon, the female attacked the guppies!

I like the idea of shrimps, I think they are cute lol!

Thanks.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Esfa said:


> i wouldn't suggest bettas with guppies. bettas can get aggressive towards them.
> 
> I would add a few more cories, take the number upto 10. maybe get 2 female and 1 male bristlenose plecs and have a breeding trio, they are great to breed! :no1:
> 
> ...


sorry i dont agree with that 

my guppies sexual harrased my male beta then killed it!!!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Philcw said:


> Sounds good
> 
> what about a Blue or red Blue Betta?
> 
> ...


i did use these when there name was tropical fish 4 u


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

How did you find them to use? Would you recommend them?

Thanks.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I usedthem once and got great stock i bought a small marine tank for a friend and a few small fish for me and everythig came great! they come in polystryene tyoe boxes. it wasnt me who actually ordered them it was a friend but iu till oredered. But i thouhgt they was good. I understand they have got better stock that they did aswell!


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks, sounds good!


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Bumblebee Gobies are usually kept in brackish water (they will survive in hard water without salt,but not thrive) and would probably fin-nip guppies.Steer clear!


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Berber King said:


> Bumblebee Gobies are usually kept in brackish water (they will survive in hard water without salt,but not thrive) and would probably fin-nip guppies.Steer clear!


I disagree (as usual :crazy

Bumblebee gobies do just as well in freshwater, as in brackish. IMO, they very rarely fin nip if kept in larger groups, but of course each fish has individual qualities. : victory:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> I disagree (as usual :crazy
> 
> Bumblebee gobies do just as well in freshwater, as in brackish. IMO, they very rarely fin nip if kept in larger groups, but of course each fish has individual qualities. : victory:


 
nope he's right. they do much better in brackish. and are prone to nipping in both situations. For a start to breed them in freshwater is fairly difficult, in brackish no problem at all.


back to topic. Get a nice pair of nandopsis salvini, and maybe a mid size plec. Or a medium sized pike cichlid. Or maybe some decent green terrors. lol cichlids, anything really under 12 inch would be alright pretty much. just careful on the mix of species probably easier to stick to one species in that tank , but cichlids lol.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

I guess you have just been lucky,ive always found them to be quite aggressive little things.There are 2 species available in fish shops but both labelled as the same,only one does ok in freshwater.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

..... I dont like cichlids lol. Sorry!
I quite like the look of thick banded zebra rasbora.
I quite like the look of the blue phantom plec.
Probably not going for cardinals, might go for neons instead.

Thanks.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Catherine896 said:


> ..... I dont like cichlids lol. Sorry!
> I quite like the look of thick banded zebra rasbora.
> I quite like the look of the blue phantom plec.
> Probably not going for cardinals, might go for neons instead.
> ...


how can you not like cichlids? lol im quite biased in this area so just ignore me


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

what about a couple of clown loach.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I thought about clown loaches but wont they be too big? Especially as there would be more than one?

Lol, sorry but I think cichlids are ugly! They look so grumpy!


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> nope he's right. they do much better in brackish. and are prone to nipping in both situations. For a start to breed them in freshwater is fairly difficult, in brackish no problem at all.


actually, it's easier to breed them in freshwater, because in the wild they spawn in the rain season. But let's not get onto that. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Fudge Gecko (May 15, 2006)

Oh, I think cichilds along the butterfly cichlid route are just outstanding! In terms of tetras, I think copper/silver tip tetras are great if you havn't considered them. They are very active and males and females are easy to tell apart if you ever wanted them to spawn...


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll look into the tetra's now and see what i think of them. I'm also looking for a couple of centre piece fish to add to the collection any suggestions?


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> I thought about clown loaches but wont they be too big? Especially as there would be more than one?
> 
> Lol, sorry but I think cichlids are ugly! They look so grumpy!


 
Clown loaches are my faverouite fish!! Theve got good colours. I would think your size tank would be fine but you carnt just keep one of them!

i agree cillids dont have much too them even though angel fihs are related to them and there stunning.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

We are going to go with a blue phantom plec and a large group of oto's and maybe a few shrimp.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm a tetra man... i like those little guys... congos are a favorite of mine.

Congo tetra

Aquarium Fish Deals - Characins - Tetra Species


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

The congo tetras look quite nice.

Thanks


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> The congo tetras look quite nice.
> 
> Thanks


 
the males are very striking... a great schooling fish.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/v/JzDhYUjBrlI&hl=en click


oooh!!! look what i just figured out how to do!

cool!


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Lol, is that your tank?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> Lol, is that your tank?


 my two tanks would bury that one. i have a 65 gallon fresh/community/planted and a 75 gallon salt fish only.... i just never knew how to post a video like that.. now if i could just figure out how to paste a video like you see on blogs...


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Lol, how did you find setting up the salt water one?
It takes a long time doesnt it?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> Lol, how did you find setting up the salt water one?
> It takes a long time doesnt it?


 
salt is easy... it's all the same chemistry except that you can't be sloppy. massive filtration and a big protein skimmer. it's just an extension of freshwater. it's easy.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

How long from setting the tank up to putting fish in?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> How long from setting the tank up to putting fish in?


 
for a green tank?... the next day... get some blue damsels to get the chemistry going.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

... sorry lol, whats a green tank?

Do you have any good sites about setting one up as I would be interested in doing a salt water tank.
Thanks.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

our 120 gall reef tank took ages to set up lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Philcw said:


> our 120 gall reef tank took ages to set up lol


 
reef tanks are a whole different matter. i was talking fish-only... i prefer them...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> ... sorry lol, whats a green tank?
> 
> Do you have any good sites about setting one up as I would be interested in doing a salt water tank.
> Thanks.


 
brand spanking new an without mature media....


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah,

just saying to make catherine aware that there a are different types of salt water tanks


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh right.. how long was it to have a reef tank setup?


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Reef Tank Setup


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

This is what we have decided on, I don't think it will be overstocked, but I'm sure you will let me know if it is.

6x Male guppy's
6+ Cory's
1x Phantom blue plec
6x Oto's
6x Thick banded zebra rasbora
10x Neons


----------

